# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty du lịch Viet Green Travel

## dulichcungban

*Địa chỉ*: P102 H50 Ngõ 41/27 Phố Vọng
*Thành phố* : Hà Nội
*Số điện thoại* : 043. 6285414
*Loại hình Công ty* : Du Lịch Nội Địa và Quốc Tế

DULỊCHXANH - VIET GREEN TRAVEL chuyên cung cấp các dịch vu:
1. Dịch vụ Du lịch & Visa Hoa Kỳ, Châu Âu, Úc.
2.Tổ chức sự kiện và Hội thảo chuyên đề trong nước và Quốc tế.
3. Truyền thông truyền hình, tạp chí các giải đấu thể thao hàng đầu thế giới.
4. Tổ chức các tour du lịch trong nước, các chương trình Team Building vì cộng đồng và môi trường xanh.
5. Chuyên tổ chức các chương trình DU LỊCH TÂM LINH
6. Đào tạo chuyên nghiệp nhân lực quản trị kinh doanh du lịch, khách sạn

----------

